# Placement of stairs



## Jaeco (Mar 2, 2021)

I own a condo in an old factory. Right now it's a shell. I'm trying to attach a rough drawing that a draftsman made for me. The unit is 3 stories but I am only interested in placement of stairs from first to second floor at this time. I don't plan on any permanent walls on second floor when and IF I get to that point, only for the bathroom and walls for the bedroom on the second would have movable walls, so I dont' have to worry about halls on the second floor. As you'll see on the drawing, on it the stairs are placed close to the REAR door, and that is the main door. Also, that wall is all brick and I don't want to cover any brick. The wall on the left is drywall and as you can see in the drawing there are two pillars. I'm wondering if I can put the stairs between those two pillars or columns. The ceilings are 12 foot so I will need a landing of some kind, the width of the unit is also around 12 feet and the length is 35 feet. At this time I'm only interested in where to put the stairs. I don't want them so close to that back door and also not on that brick wall. I'm trying to figure out how to attach a copy of the floor plan but am having difficult and have lost this post several times. I'll try again. Any help or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## DenverCountryBoy (Jan 10, 2021)

Ditch the stairs. Put in a ship ladder and fireman's pole. 

Or hire an architect.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

